# "Bear" hunting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not really :banana:

This year's first outdoors shooting, last time was five months ago.

At the moment I'm so used to shoot shorter distances indoors,

so 15 m distance, M8 hex nuts and outdoors felt quite different.

Can You see bear in this picture ?









Not a single good headshot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think that bear was hibernating!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: How cold !!! much encouragement !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Weather wasn't that bad, 0°C.

When it's +10°C, it's time to use shorts B)


----------

